

A great screener question for a tech interview - what's wrong with this paper? - acconrad
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/

======
lylejohnson
I had heard of SCIgen before but had never bothered to actually look at any of
the papers it generated. After briefly scanning the "Rooter" paper (which was
accepted, albeit as a non-reviewed paper) I still can't imagine how someone
could get past that title, or barring that, the first sentence of the
abstract. It really is just nonsense.

